# Amano's Fertilizers



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Someone asked about the Aqua Design Amano line of fertilizer products so I'll summarize what I know here. As some of you may know, I was the US importer for Amano back in the late 1990s.

ADA's fertilizer line is the Green Brighty Series. Amano took a step approach that I agree with- Step 1 (0-3 months), Step 2 (3 months - 1 year) and Step 3 (1 year +). In addition to these, there is Brighty K (potassium carbonate), Green Brighty Light (for high-light plants) and Green Brighty Shade (for shade-loving plants). He also uses a series of supplements that contain enzymes, amino acids, humics and vitamins- ECA, Phyton-git, Green Gain, and Green Bacter (adds nitrobacter & nitrosomas).

ADA doesn't disclose what each consists of except to say that Step 1 is only a trace nutrient cocktail, Step 2 adds some nitrogen and Shade and Light add "those things low-light or high-light plants need."

ADA also has a line that was never carried in the US. It is called the Penac line and is from Germany. It is said to restore the bio-rhythm of the aquarium as a whole. Not know much about that, I didn't carry it.

Here are some pictures for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

How do the steps work? Does it have to do with the mass of the plants in the tank, or with how established they are (roots, etc.)? Why do you like this approach Art?


----------



## Anthon (Feb 26, 2004)

Penac is use in France by some aquarist.

From what I know about the use there are 2 main products : a powder and the thing on the photo which you are supposed to put in your filter.

The goal of the product is to make water cleaner.

I think it act as a sort of coagulant but his inventor present it as something quite mystical which should give good vibration to water or something like this (!)

It's a really controversial product which always make polemic when you talk about it in France.

You can see the website of the "inventor" here : http://www.rplocher.com/


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Art, do you know this ADA retailer...http://www.aquagoods.com


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok, so how much Fe, N, P, or K do these products add to the water?

Art, have you ever checked the for the above elements after adding the recommended dose of certain ADA chemical?

As I noted before - from what I read Amano's tanks always have 0 or negligible (0.6) N and P.

(And no, I'm not in a quest to duplicate an Amano tank, hehe)

--Nikolay


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Art, did you also responsible for translating some of the aquajournal. Why did you stop the business?


----------



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

I've heard a story about a Malaysian LFS who used the entire combination of:

*Bacter 100 + Clear Super + Tourmaline BC + PenacW + PenacP*

He was tearing down the tank which was a few years old and the roots of his stem plants was pretty damn long, spanned the entire length of the tank and was stucked to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey!! thats my LFS! he's the dude that told me to use the whole line....(Im from Msia btw) i find all ADA products pretty useful... sure it ain't that cheap and they do not tell you what it dontains.. but thanks to all of the ferts. i used.. all my plants are exceptionally healthy..(Im an all out ADA user btw.. except for the hardware=P only fully use their chem. and fertz.and aquasoil products)..

If you're talking about the penac line... There's Penac A, penac W and Penac P... all these 3 products contribute to the cleaniness of the water, stability of it and health of plants..(P=plants W= water A=?... I think...it helped me out just fine so im not doubting ADA) lol peace!

Chuppy(Drew)


----------



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

Chuppy said:


> Hey!! thats my LFS! he's the dude that told me to use the whole line....(Im from Msia btw) i find all ADA products pretty useful... sure it ain't that cheap and they do not tell you what it dontains.. but thanks to all of the ferts. i used.. all my plants are exceptionally healthy..(Im an all out ADA user btw.. except for the hardware=P only fully use their chem. and fertz.and aquasoil products)..
> 
> If you're talking about the penac line... There's Penac A, penac W and Penac P... all these 3 products contribute to the cleaniness of the water, stability of it and health of plants..(P=plants W= water A=?... I think...it helped me out just fine so im not doubting ADA) lol peace!
> 
> Chuppy(Drew)


Haha I'm going to use that combination in my next tank.


----------

